# Data Download Problems



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

No new data has appeared in the UK downloads since Saturday morning. Sunday and Monday calls here have been empty.

I don't know if the problem is that the holidays have cause a hold up and the server data ends here, or if there isn't any data downloading at all.

I do know that Tribune Europe have provided data and that has not arrived.

TiVo CS have been informed - along with those who need to know - but as it is still a holiday today I don't know when it will be fixed.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

No data today either - which now means the highlights options will start to disappear from 'TiVo Central'.

TiVo US are aware of the problem!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

There is now data downloading - it will take a while to see if everything has caught up.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Some data has downloaded, but not all.

'TiVo Central' is still missing items.


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

I've just had to clear all programme data following some very odd behaviour of my Tivo. I thought for a while that it was completely dead but it just woke up and seems to be fine.
)

However I now have no guide data and when I try to make a daily call (via the web) it connects and sets the time but then hangs up and downloads no data.

I wonder if this is part of the problem mentioned in this thread or is it something else?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Data is now getting through - the problem I see is something specific which is not missing data.

It sounds as if you problem is not a general issue but with your own setup.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Data now seems to be up-to-date - with TiVo Central back to normal


----------



## Mark Bennett (Sep 17, 2001)

Still 4 items only for me - last update at 22:50 last night.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Mark Bennett said:


> Still 4 items only for me - last update at 22:50 last night.


That's why then - the update was only available from midnight some 70 mins after your call! Always force a daily call before reporting problems (and wait for an hour after it has finished processing it as some background updates occur).


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

what Gary said...

forced a daily call tonight, now all is funky - all menu items back


----------



## Mark Bennett (Sep 17, 2001)

OK, Sorry. It's back now... 
(But hopefully it was useful to others....)


----------

